# Boardwalk Villas View



## 6scoops (Dec 10, 2011)

Does anyone no if you can find out what view you, when you exchange through RCI?  I'm not sure if this resort specifies a view or not?

Thanks


----------



## Twinkstarr (Dec 11, 2011)

6scoops said:


> Does anyone no if you can find out what view you, when you exchange through RCI?  I'm not sure if this resort specifies a view or not?
> 
> Thanks



You'll have a preferred view- looking out at the green/pools/waterway to DHS. 

Boardwalk view can only be had by booking on points.


----------



## 6scoops (Dec 11, 2011)

Twinkstarr said:


> You'll have a preferred view- looking out at the green/pools/waterway to DHS.
> 
> Boardwalk view can only be had by booking on points.



Thanks, for the reply.     This is what I thought, considering how hard it is to book BW view even on points.    I do like the preferred view very much, as long as it is not parking lot view I'm good! 

I have a match on a 2 bedroom for July 6th!


----------



## Twinkstarr (Dec 11, 2011)

6scoops said:


> Thanks, for the reply.     This is what I thought, considering how hard it is to book BW view even on points.    I do like the preferred view very much, as long as it is not parking lot view I'm good!
> 
> I have a match on a 2 bedroom for July 6th!



I lucked out at 7months for MLK weekend, called right at the window and requested high floor.  When we checked in  got 5th floor down towards Jellyrolls. 

My boys liked the clown pool better than SAB.


----------



## stanleyu (Dec 11, 2011)

IMHO, the great draws for BWV is location (between Epcot & Studios) and the view of the Boardwalk. Without the view I prefer Beach Club


----------



## Twinkstarr (Dec 12, 2011)

stanleyu said:


> IMHO, the great draws for BWV is location (between Epcot & Studios) and the view of the Boardwalk. Without the view I prefer Beach Club



I doubt if I would have liked BWV as much if I would have had the "pool view". I'll poke around I think I have the picture from our room somewhere and I'll post it.

We stayed at BLT this past MLK weekend in a MK view, up on the 8th floor. There I think I can get by with a LV, to look at MK I'll just go up to the lounge on top and save a few points


----------



## ocdb8r (Dec 12, 2011)

It's funny how things change.  We used to own at Boardwalk, and I swear it was always difficult to get a Standard View as so many people wanted to save the points.  Maybe it was just our weird experience or they've shifted the point charts a bit (it's been almost 10 years since we owned there).


----------



## SuzanneSLO (Dec 12, 2011)

ocdb8r said:


> It's funny how things change.  We used to own at Boardwalk, and I swear it was always difficult to get a Standard View as so many people wanted to save the points.  Maybe it was just our weird experience or they've shifted the point charts a bit (it's been almost 10 years since we owned there).



I continue to find Standard View very hard to book, but this is not the same as the Preferred/Pool View.  PV is about 80% of the rooms and Boardwalk View and Standard Veiw are each about 10%. PV is our least favorite view. -- Suzanne


----------

